# Algarve wild camping areas help needed



## sunshinebus (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi we are now halfway down portugals west coast (should be in lisbon tonight had no problems so far and found some great wild spots will update our blog soon. think we will be fine for the rest of the west coast but would be very greatfull of any locations for the algarve into southern spain.
thanks
www.thesunshinebus.wordpress.com


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

You might find this list useful but it is a bit dated. Somebody might be able to update it for you.

Some Free Parking Spots in Portugal. 

This list was compiled in September/October 2003 and February/March 2007 and updated Nov 2009 

We stayed at or visited all the places listed. Some places are rapidly developing into concentrated tourist areas and these parking places maybe swallowed up. The free parking places could be very busy in the winter period (Dec–March). I would suggest the best time to visit Portugal would be April/May and September/October. 

Many of the water fountains were turned off a couple of years ago during the drought and have never been turned back on. 

I’ve also included details of the English language radio station (Kiss FM 95.80 & 101.2) which broadcasts on the Algarve only. 

In the last few years free camping on the Algarve has become a problem with so many campers wintering in Portugal. It is usually quieter on the western Algarve (west of Lagos) it’s even quieter on the west coast but can be very windy at times 

Central and West Coast 
BARRAGEM PEGO DE ALTER. (Commonly called Pego by the Brits) Signed off the N 253 Alcacer to Montemor road 6 miles from Alcacer. Excellent long stay place with plenty of parking. Very popular with the Brits on their way home after their winter tour. Spring water available half way up hill. Toilet and shower also available. 

BARRAGEM DE MONTERGIL. Situated on the N2 between Abrantes and Montemor. Entrance to camping area along side Shell garage. Water available. Trees could cause problems on entering for large outfits. 

PORTO COVO. 
Many beachside parking places between Sines and Porto Covo. One of our favourite spots. 

VILA NOVA DE MILFONTES. On N 390. Town on river estuary. Good parking spots at Praia de Furness other side of river from Milfontes. Go south from Milfontes on N 390 over bridge next road on the right signed Furness. 

ALMOGRAVE. Signed off N 393. Small village on coast good parking on cliffs above beach. Spring water available and the cleanest toilets in Portugal (closed at night). 

PRAIA DE ODECEIXE. Signed off N 120. Poor parking in village. Very good parking on other side of estuary from village. Take unmade road on north side of bridge on N 120. Spring water available. 

ALJEZUR. Praia de Amoreiro signed from N 120 north of town. Monte Clerigo signed from N 120 south of town. Municipal market in town on riverside. Parking area behind market toilets and water available. 

PRAIA DE AMADA. 
Signed off N268 just before entering Carrapateira going north. Not usually marked on maps. Water & shops in Carrapateira village. 


CARRAPATEIRA. 
Signed of N268 north of Vila de Bispo. Municipal market and toilets/water in village. Very nice beach. 

VILA DO BISPO. Don’t go into town centre as streets are very narrow. Take the main exit for the town from the N 125 and this will take you to the supermarket and water. In town follow the sings for Praia do Castelejo then Praia da Cordoama. 
Cordoama is an isolated beach down an unmade road and is good for long stays. At Caselejo parking is very limited. During the surfing season both beaches are very crowded. 

Algarve 

Between Sagres and Cape St Vincent there is parking on the cliff tops. Usually very windy short term only. 

SAGRES . Parking on the quayside for small outfits only. For the larger outfits there is parking in various places in the town and on the seafront. Water is available at the harbour. Toilets at the harbour restaurant. The fish auction takes place late afternoon at the fish dock complex. If you do attend sit very still or you could be the proud owner of a 100kg box of squid. 

INGRINA. Signed off the N 125 at the traffic lights at Raposeira. Limited parking next to the beach. 

BARRANCO. Not signed but take same turn off as Ingrina then fork right in 150 metres. Unmade road (bad in places) for 3.5 miles to very isolated beach. Mainly used by windsurfers. 
Water is available on the right about 200-300 metres from the traffic lights on the Ingrina road. 

BOCA DO RIO. Signed off the N 125 at the traffic lights at Budens (Ecomarche for cheap fuel at junction) then tarmac road to beach. Good for long term parking very popular spot in winter. Can get very windy at times. Toilets available next village (west) Selema a 15 minute bike ride. Bread is available from a caravan that is parked in Selema square opposite the toilets. 

BARRAGEM DA BRAVURA. Signed off N 125 at Odiaxere. Water available at windmill on leaving Odiaxere. 

ALVOR. Plenty of parking on seafront at eastern end of town near Ocandeerio Restaurant. For parking west of town follow signs for Zona Ribeirina park among palms and oleandas in car park. Could be a problem in the wet. Also parking behind swimming pool. 

PRAIA DA ROCHA. Limited parking for vans at eastern end of promenade opposite Hotel Concorde also parking behind Hotel Concorde at lower level. 
Praia da Rocha and Alvor more or less run into together along seashore with hotels and apartments. 

ARMACAO DE PERA. Parking on car park at western end of town and at the eastern end parking behind football pitch. 

QUARTEIRA. Parking at Praia Forte Novo at the eastern end of the town. 
FUZETA. Go through village and parking on sea front car park next to camp site (camp site usually very crowded). 

PEDRAS D’EL REI. Clearly signed off N 125 west of Tavira. Follow road to lagoon turn right and parking area ahead. 

PRAIA DA MANTA ROTA. Parking on large beach car park behind sand dunes. Water available. 

GAS BOTTLE REFILLING STATIONS ON THE ALGARVE. 

Boliquime. 50 metres off N125 sign clearly visible from main road. 

Quelfes. Take the N 398 (East of Olhao) signed Moncaraphacho, Faro & Espahne leave at first exit. GPL station can be clearly seen on the left as you approach the exit. 
From A22 leave at exit 15. Take Quelfes turn off from N398 signed on left. 

ENGLISH NEWS PROGRAMS ON THE ALGARVE 

KISS FM. 101.2 + 95.8 FM 

Monday – Friday News, Sport & Weather. 
08.30, 09.30, 10.30, 14.00, 18.00, 19.00, 20.00. 

Saturday News & Sport. 
10.30, 14.00, 18.00, 19.00. 20.00 

Sunday News & Sport 
09.00, 10.30, 12.00, 19.00, 20.00. 

Sports Report 

Monday – Friday 19.30.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

A word of warning. Expect the possibility of being moved/fined on the Algarve. Not a very happy experience. When we got moved the paperwork completed took 3 pages. they even wanted to know my mother's maiden name. It is far better to stay inland around the barragems.


----------

